

High Tech Cowboys of the Deep Seas: The Race to Save the Cougar Ace (2008) - jonah
http://archive.wired.com/science/discoveries/magazine/16-03/ff_seacowboys?currentPage=all&p=1

======
zimbu668
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8065417](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8065417)

